# What has happen to her?



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, I will take this post at face value.

It appears your wife has decided that she doesn't want to be married to a man who is physically abusive. If so, this was a life-affirming decision on her part and an excellent call.

I recommend you take her advice and get yourself into treatment so that you can learn how to manage without harming others.

Best of luck.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Get counseling and leave her alone. Good decision on her part. Hopefully she will remain strong in her resolve to stay away.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

You have the exact same post in two different areas - this one and General Discussions. Why don't you delete one and stick to the other?


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

It turns out that your in laws were right about not approving of her marrying you. They knew you would hurt their daughter, and you did. Literally. Parents have a "nose" for these things, but we never listen to them. Of course they were there for her, and for sure they gave her the old " we told you so ! "

Sorry no sympathy here, physical violence has no excuse ever. In my book it's even more of a deal breaker than cheating, which is also a biggie one. 

All I could honestly say is urge you to seek counselling, not to get her back, but to improve your own person and maybe become a better husband to somebody else one day.


----------

